# K3B unter Gnome: DCOPServer Probleme



## Thorsten Ball (14. November 2003)

Hallo.

Also da ich grad dabei bin auf Linux umzusteigen ( wie man an meiner prolligen Signatur und Usertitel erkennen kann  ), versuch ich auch alles zu installieren dass ich brauche.
So wollte ich auch K3B installieren, da er ja so gut sein soll.

Ich habe also k3b emergt und es hat auch gleich KDELibs mitgezogen,
nun will ich dass unter Gnome ( oder wie jetzt unter XFCE4 ) starten..
Passiert nichts, dann google ich ein bisschen und sehe 
dass ich als root "k3bsetup" starten muss.
Da passiert gar nichts, eine Fehlermeldung und ein Fehlerfensterchen.
Doch wenn ich warte öffnet sich doch das Setup, aber egal ob ich es durchmache
oder nicht, die Einstellungen nimmt er nie an. Und das normale K3B lässt
sich nicht starten, und wenn dann erkennt er entweder die cdrtools nicht,
oder man hat keine Rechte.

Also hier die Fehlermeldung, da ich glaube dass es damit am meisten zu tun hat:


```
sh: line 1: iceauth: command not found
ICE Connection rejected!

DCOPClient::attachInternal. Attach failed Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed
ICE Connection rejected!

DCOPClient::attachInternal. Attach failed Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed
DCOPServer self-test failed.
sh: line 1: iceauth: command not found
kdeinit: DCOPServer could not be started, aborting.
```

Und dann steht in dem Pop-Up Fenster folgendes:


```
There was an error setting up inter-process communications for KDE. The message returned by the system was:

Could not read network conneciton list.
/root/.DCROPserver_napfer__0 // Wobei napfer mein hostname ist ;)

Please check that the "dcopserver" program is running!
```

So, hab schon viel gegoogelt und in Linux Foren geschaut, aber leider
nichts gefunden.

Und wenn ich bei emerge dcopserver ziehen will, findet er nichts.
Ach ja, heut mittag hab ich KDE 3.1 nochmal komplett gezogen, scheint aber auch nicht zu gehen.


MrNugget


//Edit:
Ich glaub das liegt an QT, denn wenn ich SIM installieren will kommt immer irgend ein Fehler von wegen "rm: cannot remove`". Und es steht was wegen QT dabei..


----------

